# Attaching tubes or bands on chinese metal slingshot ?



## jonwatkins

Hi,

id like to know, how do i attach theraband tubes silver or black on a metal slingshot without those metal balls ? and how do i attach bands to type of slingshot,is it even possible ? I have a slingshot like this

The reason i ask about the Therbadnd tube silver or black is because they are much fatter and i doubt they will fit in the holes.

The only way i think i could attack band would be by making incisions or something but i prefer to have advice from someone who knows much better as im a newbie.










Thank you!

JW


----------



## treefork

You could dip the end of the tube in alcohol ( lubricant)

Fish a folded string through fork hole from front to rear leaving a loop on the back side of forks.

Put end of lubed tube into loop and pull tube through hole with the two tag ends of string on front of fork.

Secure tube with ball in tube or wrap tag end down with a strip of latex band.


----------



## Hrawk

I could only imagine how uncomfortable, nearing painful, the above pictured slingshot would be to use with black or silver Thera Tube.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I'm with Hrawk on this ! To pull TTS or TTB one needs a really solid, comfortable hammer grip !


----------



## Imperial

i like seeing others in pain. take a piece of paracord, knot up one end and put in the tube opening thats going near the fork. after its in around 3/8s or so, you can then wrap a lil bit of rubber/band or cotton/wax string behind it to secure the knot from slipping out . now you insert the other end of the para cord through the hole in the fork and knot it . make sure you knot it really tight and pull it against the fork to make sure it will hold and not slip . now repeat for other side. and now before you pull, take a good look at your hand, what it looks like and feels like before that first pull ( :rofl: sounds kinky ) it will change after the first try.


----------



## Northerner

Hi JW,

Maybe consider using some 1745 or 1842 rather than the heavy TB tubes. You can order the skinny Chinese tubes from DanKung or fineslingshots.com. The metal balls in the ends are just BBs.


----------



## jonwatkins

Youre totaly right about it being uncomfortable Hrawk, i have this one with paracord and its pretty unconfortable.the one i want to buy is either this one or another one which im still thinking.

This one has an almost like hammer grip so i guess it would be better, I just want to have a really durable slingshot for shooting arrows.

So does anyone have any idea on how to get to have those fat rubber tubes ? im looking to get at leas 40 lbs of draw weight.Its for arrows and not for regular ammo.thats why i need to use the TBT black or silver.

Worst case,if its still uncorfortable, i could maybe add something to make it comfortable.Some sort of soft plastic tissue.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

The knot in tube method that Imperial talked about would be the way to go. And perhaps wrap the handle thickly with paracord and/or leather

Or maybe better still start from scratch:

a few inches of a fat round tool handle
a 4" steel straight bracket

two ringbolts with nuts

screws

and you're there....easy peasy and a LOT better!!


----------



## Individual

jonwatkins said:


> Youre totaly right about it being uncomfortable Hrawk, i have this one with paracord and its pretty unconfortable.the one i want to buy is either this one or another one which im still thinking.
> 
> This one has an almost like hammer grip so i guess it would be better, I just want to have a really durable slingshot for shooting arrows.
> 
> So does anyone have any idea on how to get to have those fat rubber tubes ? im looking to get at leas 40 lbs of draw weight.Its for arrows and not for regular ammo.thats why i need to use the TBT black or silver.
> 
> Worst case,if its still uncorfortable, i could maybe add something to make it comfortable.Some sort of soft plastic tissue.


I understand you like chinese styles

But if your willing to spend £45 would it not be worth getting a polymer more professional one?

From simple-shot.com or if you like the first metal one you have there, I'd go for a rambone 
It can be run over with a truck and still survive.

Anyway, Thats just my input


----------



## Imperial

ruthiexxxx said:


> The knot in tube method that Imperial talked about would be the way to go. And perhaps wrap the handle thickly with paracord and/or leather
> 
> Or maybe better still start from scratch:
> 
> a few inches of a fat round tool handle
> a 4" steel straight bracket
> 
> two ringbolts with nuts
> 
> screws
> 
> and you're there....easy peasy and a LOT better!!


or just wear a glove some sort of palm padding to hold the slingshot with.


----------

